# Download Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit mới nhất



## Xinh (18 Tháng một 2013)

*Download Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit mới nhất 2012 | Tải bản cài đặt Window 7 | Download file iso Win 7 Ultimate*

*Xem thêm: Download Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit*
​





_Giao diện phần mềm Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit_​

Bản cài đặt Win 7 32 bit, download tại đây:




http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24394.iso​


Các bản Win 7 khác:
Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Win 7 Home Premium 32 bit
Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Win 7 Professional 64 bit 


*Xem hướng dẫn: cài đặt Win 7 bằng USB đơn giản nhất.*


----------



## Xinh (25 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Trả lời: Download Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit mới nhất*



NTC đã viết:


> Nhầm phiên bản rồi chị Xinh ơi  đây mới là bản 64 bit. Làm tìm cái 64 bit dow mà ra 32 bit. Ngồi dow 1 lúc mới để ý dung lượng sao chỉ  có 2.4GB hihi.. fix lại link để mọi người không dowload nhầm nhé. Thanks!



Em có nhầm ko đấy? Bản này hơn 3Gb mà em nói sao vậy? Coi chừng em down bên này: http://phunuvn.net/showthread.php?15916-Download-Windows-7-Ultimate-64-bit-mới-nhất-2013


----------



## NTC (29 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Trả lời: Download Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit mới nhất*



Xinh đã viết:


> Em có nhầm ko đấy? Bản này hơn 3Gb mà em nói sao vậy? Coi chừng em down bên này: http://phunuvn.net/showthread.php?15916-Download-Windows-7-Ultimate-64-bit-mới-nhất-2013



Đúng rồi chị, bên đây đúng là bản 64 bit nhưng tiêu đề thì ghi là 32 bit nên em tải nhầm, fix lại link hoặc sữa lại tiêu đề thôi


----------



## rong_city (5 Tháng chín 2013)

chị gửi lại giùm e link win7 * Ultimate32bit *với! e down bản trên kia nhầm sang win 64bit *rồi *


----------



## Admin (8 Tháng mười 2013)

NTC đã viết:


> *Trả lời: Download Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit mới nhất*
> 
> 
> 
> Đúng rồi chị, bên đây đúng là bản 64 bit nhưng tiêu đề thì ghi là 32 bit nên em tải nhầm, fix lại link hoặc sữa lại tiêu đề thôi


Sorry cả nhà, đã fix link rồi nhé


----------



## lapcamerahieuduc (28 Tháng sáu 2014)

sao vào link k down đc nhỉ?


----------



## huuhuy (4 Tháng bảy 2014)

ai ở tphcm mình cài máy free dùm cho cái tại chỗ lấy ngay ko tiền bạc full driver


----------



## taidoanh (24 Tháng bảy 2014)

Bản này hay đấy. Nhưng link không down được thì phải


----------



## thuysilicon (24 Tháng một 2015)

Quá ngon, tks chị xinh. FeedBack ngay cho chị!


----------



## thuphuong95 (7 Tháng hai 2015)

bạn làm 1 topic cho win 8 đi bạn


----------



## Van_Xinh (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hay quá


----------



## Seth260 (31 Tháng mười 2015)

Thanks bạn !


----------

